# long coat puppy?



## havok1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello, 
My puppy comes home in 3 weeks and i have been sent photo's of the 3 boys in the litter. I have spoken at lengths with the breeder as to what kind of puppy we are after and what plans we have for his future. Breeder had asked before the litter was born if we had a preference in coat length as she said they was a possibility of long coats in this litter. Pups won't have a family decided for another few weeks as the breeder is still assessing personalities/temperaments. I thought it would be a good chance to post some pics of the boys and see if anyone wants to guess if any are coated and if any are can you please tell me the differences cause at this age i have no idea. So here are the three boys when they were 4 weeks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you also sign up as sharee83? The first three posts of new members need moderator approval before they show on the board (an anti-spam measure) - I'm guessing you didn't see you post, and tried again with a new account?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

these 3 puppies look like stock coats to me. the breeder should be able to provide you that info by comparing these guys to previous litters w/ coated pups at this age. but you're right, 4 weeks is a hard age to tell sometimes... especially considering both long and stock coats have a range of lengths and textures. 

I've tracked down the best photo I could find of 4 week old pups where the differences are pretty obvious. the fluffier/wavy puppies at the immediate sides of the centered/upright pup are both long coats. the other three are stock coats.


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't have experience with long haired pups -- but all three boys are really adorable!


----------

